# الجوع للحب والعلاقات الاعتمادية



## Critic (10 يناير 2012)

-ايه اللى يخلى بنت تكمل مع خطيبها مع ان العلاقة ملهاش مستقبل ولا فيه توافق...واكتر من كدة... جايز يكون فيه اهانات وتعديات عليها : نفسية واحيانا جسدية ....او استغلال من اى نوع سواء مادى او جنسى .... *ليه مش قادرة تستغنى عنه* وبتتجاهل كل نصايح اللى حواليها ؟!​ 
-ايه اللى يخلى شاب يكمل مع بنت بعد ما اكتشف انها مش مهتمة بيه بنفس قدر الاهتمام او يكتشف انها مش بتحبه لشخصه ولا معجبة بيه لكن فرحانة بالعلاقة والسلام ؟!​

-ايه اللى يخلى شخص* مدمن علاقات عاطفية* ...مش بيلحق يخرج من علاقة يقوم يدخل فى التانية (المرأة السامرية مثال) ؟​ 
-ليه الشباب* بيتسربعوا على الارتباط فى الجامعة* ؟! وليه معظم الحالات دى نهايتها الفشل المبين (حتى لو طالت مدة الارتباط) ؟!​ 
-ليه فى اشخاص منفرة للحواليها *ومش قادرين يرتاحوا فى علاقاتهم* ولا يريحوا اللى حواليهم ؟!​ 

*محور الاجابة على كل اللى فات :*
*لان الشخص فى الحالة دى مصاب بداء هنسميه "الاعتمادية"*​ 
الخبر الغير سار : ان اعراف مجتمعنا بتساعد على انتاج كميات ضخمة (اكتر مما تتصور) من النوعية دى (نشكر ربنا ان الحل والشفاء متاح)​ 
*علشان نعرف ايه هى "الاعتمادية" ومين هو الشخص "الاعتمادى" او "الاتكالى" وليه طلع كدة ..... لازم نفهم الحكاية من اولها*​ 
يتبع فى المداخلات الآتية :
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3080795&postcount=4
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3081598&postcount=10
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=3083102&postcount=14​​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (10 يناير 2012)

موضوع حلو يا كريتيك
متابعه معاك​


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 يناير 2012)

موضوع كتير حلو كالمعتاد 
متابع المشاركات 

+ ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
آمين


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2012)

اى انسان علشان يخرج للحياة سوى ومتزن* وناضج* لازم يتوفر له* احتياجات اساسية* اهمها : *"القبول والحب الغير مشروط"* + *"التشجيع والمديح"*​

*طب ايه اللى بيحصل لو متوفرش قدر مناسب من الاحتياجات دى ؟ *
(وغالبا مش بتتوفر فى مجتمعتنا نتيجة الجهل العاطفى والتربوى)​ 
:download:​ 
*مثال :*
*طفل يجيب درجة عالية* : بيحتفلوا بيه وبيظهروا حبهم
*لما يجيب درجة وحشة او يفشل* : يلاقى غضب وتبكيت قاسى خالى من الحب..... *فبيترجم رد فعلهم على انه مروفوض ومكروه (اسوأ كوابيس اى طفل او اى انسان عموما)*​ 
مع الوقت وتكرار نفس الاسلوب بيتبرمج الطفل على مبدأ *"الحصول على الحب ليه شروط"* .... وفى المثال اعلاه بيبتدى*"يعتمد"* على نجاحه علشان يضمن حصوله على الحب والقبول ويبعد عن ظلام الرفض...*ويبنى قيمته* فى نظر نفسه *على نجاحه (واللى حواليه بيأكدولوا كدة)* (وده يفسر رعبه الهستيرى من الفشل) ......((احيانا بيحصل العكس وبيكره الدراسة ويهملها عمدا للحصول على اهتمام الاهل "السلبى" ويبعد عن ألم التجاهل))​ 
ولما يكبر بيفضل الاسلوب ملازمه ويفضل نفس الطفل جواه وبيستخدم نفس الاسلوب الاعتمادى ...الاعتماد على "وسامته" او"موهبته" او"خفة دمه"او *اى وسيلة خارجية او قناع يلبسه يبنى عليه قيمته* ويعتمد عليها علشان يجذب اللى حواليه ويحس بالقبول والانتماء *ويهدى من جوعه الشديد للحب* ....​ 
:download:
*يبقى ايه هى الاعتمادية :*
*-ان يؤمن الانسان ان تحقيق الاستقرار والسعادة يتم من ممارسات او اشياء خارجية*
*(زى اللى متلهف على الارتباط بسبب ايمانه العميق انه الحل السحرى لعدم استقراره وعدم شعوره بالراحة)*​ 
الاعتمادية بينتج عنها :
:download:​ 
*العلاقات الاعتمادية*
*وهى*: *العلاقات اللى لها هدف واحد فقط وهو الحصول على جرعة مشاعر تهدى من الشعور العميق بالجوع للحب وتعطى الانسان احساسه بالقيمة* (وده يفسر ادمان الاعتمادى للعلاقات لانه جعان لمهدئات جوع للحب_...الاحتياج اللى متوفرش من طفولته_.... زى مدمن المخدرات بالظبط )​ 
:download:
*اهم واخطر ملامح السلوك الاعتمادى :*
انه *سلوك غير واعى* ...* الشخص مش مدرك ان تصرفاته اعتمادية لانه اتعود عليها من الطفولة وبقت جزء لا يتجزأ منه*
(زى اللى يبقى معتقد انه اختار انسب شخص كشريك حياة عن قناعة انه الانسان الوحيد المناسب وان ده الحب الحقيقى *وهو غير مدرك ان علاقته اعتمادية نهايتها الفشل والالم*..او العذاب الدائم * (هيتشرح بالتفصيل ازاى فى مداخلات قادمة)* ....قيس على ده اختياره لاصدقائه او حتى خدمته فى الكنيسة !! )
علشان كدة هنعرف فيما بعد ان اول خطوات العلاج والنضج هو ادراك الانسان واعترافه الصادق المتواضع لحالته​ 
يتبع لمعرفة انواع الاشخاص الاعتمادين واساليبهم وخطورة الاعتمادية ​​


----------



## Critic (10 يناير 2012)

+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> موضوع حلو يا كريتيك​
> 
> متابعه معاك ​


ميرسى يا كوكى مشرفانى 


ABOTARBO قال:


> موضوع كتير حلو كالمعتاد
> متابع المشاركات
> 
> + ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميلة
> آمين


ميرسى يا ابو تربو على التشجيع الدائم ومشرفنى بمتابعتك


----------



## ^_^mirna (10 يناير 2012)

جميل جداااا
متابعه


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2012)

^_^mirna قال:


> جميل جداااا
> متابعه


ميرسى لتشجعيك ولمتابعتك


----------



## Alexander.t (11 يناير 2012)

*موضوع رايق يا رايق 
متابع طبعاً 
*


----------



## bob (11 يناير 2012)

*يا ريت توافينا اول باول
*


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2012)

*مشاكل الاعتمادية كتير جدا*
اهم مشكلة *انها بتفشل فى تحقيق الاستقرار* (لأن الاستقرار والسلام بينبع من الداخل مع بعض المساعدات الخارجية الخفيفة لكن الجزء الاكبر على الداخل) *الاعتمادى بيبنى سعادته على اللى حواليه ....ولأنه معلق حالته عليهم ....ولأنهم غالبا مش هيكونوا عند مستوى توقعاته....فالنتيجة انه هيفشل ومش هيلاقى الراحة فى العلاقات ولا هيعرف يريح اللى حواليه ...وجايز يلومهم ويصب بجام غضبه عليهم لأنهم خزلوا توقعاته (الوهمية)*


*الشخصيات الاعتمادية نوعين :*

*-الاعتمادى التقليدى*
ده اسلوبه مباشر وواضح
بيشحت الحب وبيتوسله من الناس
ده النوع اللى بيسعى لأرضاء كل الناس بكل الطرق علشان يلاقى قبول ومدح منهم يبنى عليه قيمته
نادرا ما بيقول "لأ" ومش بيعرف يحط حدود للى قدامه لأنه مرعوب ليترفض لو قال لحد "لأ"
بيحدد سلوكه طبقا لنظرة الناس ليه "الناس هتقول علييا ايه لو عملت كذا"
غالبا بيلبس اسلوبه قناع روحى زائف على انه تفانى وتضحية وحياة مسيحية لكن فى اعماق اعماقه هو مش مستريح

*-الاعتمادى العكسى*
ده عنده نفس الاحتياجات الصارخة زى الاعتمادى التقليدى ...وبردو علاقاته اعتمادية لكن بشكل خبيث
ده بيتظاهر بالقوة والاستقرار وعدم الاحتياج علشان يجذب ليه الاشخاص من النوع الاول ...

خلينى افكركم ان العملية دى بتتم بشكل غير واعى ....يعنى الاعتمادى الخبيث ده مش شخص شرير ده ضحية حرمان من الحب ... هو  فى اللاوعى بيسلك السلوك ده علشان يسد جوع الحب ...فى النهاية بيختلف سلوك كل اعتمادى حسب تربيته ومدى درجة اعتماديته

*يتبع*​


----------



## Critic (11 يناير 2012)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> *موضوع رايق يا رايق *
> *متابع طبعاً *


ربنا يخليك يا كبير على تشجيعك ده :flowers:



bob قال:


> *يا ريت توافينا اول باول*


عنيا يا بوب :t17:


----------



## sparrow (12 يناير 2012)

جميل يا كريتيك 
متابعة معاك


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2012)

sparrow قال:


> جميل يا كريتيك
> متابعة معاك


شكرا على مرورك الرائع ومتابعتك


----------



## Critic (13 يناير 2012)

*سمات الاسلوب الاعتمادى*
لأن الشخص ده مختبرش علاقات حب* حر* غير مشروط *...*فمش متخيل ان حد هيقدمله الحب بحرية من غير تمن...ولأنه *معتمد* على الاخر بشكل كبير فى استقراره النفسى فبيشعر بالتهديد من رحيله (ماذا لو رحل ؟!!) ...علشان كدة (بشكل غير واعى) بيسلب اللى قدامه حريته وبيتبع اسلوب *"السيطرة"* على اللى حواليه علشان *يضمن* بقاء مصارد الحب المحروم منه​

:download:​ 
*ازاى يعنى ؟*
امثلة علشان الفكرة توضح :​ 
*-سيطرة مباشرة :*
شخص بيغير ويضايق لما صديقه يظهر له صحاب مقربين تانى...هو بيضايق وجايز مش عارف السبب ...لكن السبب انه بيحس ان صديقه بيخرج من نطاق سيطرته​ 
*-سيطرة مناورة :*
-بنت بتطلب من خطيبها :لو معملتش كذا (حاجة مجنونة) يبقى مش بتحبنى​ 
*-سيطرة التلاعب :*
شخص بيضايق من اصحابه لأنهم طلعوا رحلة وازااااااااى ينبسطوا من غيره فبيحاول يحسسهم بالذنب
او شاب اضايق ان خطيبته ....ليه وليه تنبسطت فى خروجة من غير ما يكون موجود !!​ 
*-سيطرة عكسية :*
تقديم اهتمام وخدمات للى حواليه علشان يداينهم ويقيدهم ويلزمهم بالمقابل "انا قدمت كتير والدور عليكوا تسعدونى"
(اعتمادى تقليدى)​ 
*-سيطرة على النفس :*
احيانا من كتر ما اتعود الاعتمادى على اسلوب السيطرة بيستخدمه مع نفسه (بفكركم بشكل غير واعى) ويحاول يقنع نفسه انه مش محتاج للى حواليه ويناقض رغباته الداخلية 
(اعتماى عكسى)​ 
:download:
*نظرة الاعتمادى للعلاقات*​ 
لأن الشخص الاعتمادى جعان جدا للحب ...فيدخل علاقاته مش بسبب اهتمامه بشخص الآخر ومش بسبب حبه للآخر ...بيدخل لأنه ادمن المشاعر اللى بياخدها من العلاقة دى ...زى ما بيقولوا بيحب "الحب" مش بيحب "الشخص" نفسه 
ملحوظة : هو مش مدرك حالته اطلاقا زى اغلب (واقدر اقول على مسؤليتى "كل") حالات الحب فى المراهقة والجامعة​ 
نقدر نصور المشهد على انه شخص بياخد اللى حواليه رهاين "انتوا اللى هتمدونى بالمشاعر اللى انا محتاجها"
ومع الوقت بتتحول الناس حواليه ل"*اشياء*" و"*وسائل*" بيحصل منها على احتياجه (تشييئ الاشخاص) *وبالتالى مش بيلتفت لأحتياجتهم ولا بيحترم حريتهم ولا بيراعى حدودهم* لأنه مش شايف غير نفسه واحتياجه ومركز على الاستقبال بس 
*(الشخص اللى بيغرق مش بيقدر ينقذ غير نفسه)*​ 
يتبع​​


----------

